# Which White Ink Do You Use for an Underbase?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

What ink do you use for a white underbase? Do you use a multipurpose white for all your whites, or white specially formulated for an underbase?

thanks,
Rusty


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

rusty said:


> What ink do you use for a white underbase? Do you use a multipurpose white for all your whites, or white specially formulated for an underbase?
> 
> thanks,
> Rusty


on100% cotton,any white will work as an underbase but the quality of your ink will decide how good an underbase it is.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

broke1010 said:


> on100% cotton,any white will work as an underbase but the quality of your ink will decide how good an underbase it is.


So what do you consider a good quality ink?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it possible to mix brands,or must one always stick with the same brand.


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

ther are alot of differences in white inks.you're cotton whites are usually for 100% only because there's no low bleed additive.they are you're all purpose whites.low bleed whites work on 100% ,50/50,even 100% poly.each manufacturer has several whites available at different prices.lower quality inks have more base,blow agent,and fillers and are "ok"for some applications.higher quality whites have less fillers,higher opacity,brighteners,faster flash additives,and are more expensive.you have to do some testing to decide which gives you the best print for your buck


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

ino said:


> Is it possible to mix brands,or must one always stick with the same brand.


sure,but be careful.mix inks of the same quality or you will be throwing money away.if you mix a cheap cotton white with an expensive low bleed white,you'll be turning iti nto cheap white.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I was lucky to find a local supplier that has some awesome white ink. Smooth, creamy and bright. Good prices too.
Print Flash Print and I'm done. bright whites. No spikes or depressions in the prints.
They even have a "Super Bright Opaque" for a few bucks more that I have not tried yet.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

broke1010 said:


> ther are alot of differences in white inks.you're cotton whites are usually for 100% only because there's no low bleed additive.they are you're all purpose whites.low bleed whites work on 100% ,50/50,even 100% poly.each manufacturer has several whites available at different prices.lower quality inks have more base,blow agent,and fillers and are "ok"for some applications.higher quality whites have less fillers,higher opacity,brighteners,faster flash additives,and are more expensive.you have to do some testing to decide which gives you the best print for your buck


Thanks. Can you share specific brands? I'm wanting to try some new ink and need recommendations.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> I was lucky to find a local supplier that has some awesome white ink. Smooth, creamy and bright. Good prices too.
> Print Flash Print and I'm done. bright whites. No spikes or depressions in the prints.
> They even have a "Super Bright Opaque" for a few bucks more that I have not tried yet.


Is it a name brand?


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

rusty said:


> Is it a name brand?


No it not a not brand ink like, Wilflex, International coatings, triangle...etc The label on the containers are that of the supply company here in NYC.
States "manufactured by them"

I've tried 3 differnt white inks and this was by far the easiest to use.

I'm not sure if I can post a link here. but you can PM me.


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

rusty said:


> Thanks. Can you share specific brands? I'm wanting to try some new ink and need recommendations.


i use mainly wilflex "quick white" or rutland "snap white" .both are low bleed ,good whites that work with any mesh (with a little reducer).quick is definately thebetter of the two.it is a little brighter,prints easier and flashes much fasterthan the rutland.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

broke1010 said:


> i use mainly wilflex "quick white" or rutland "snap white" .both are low bleed ,good whites that work with any mesh (with a little reducer).quick is definately thebetter of the two.it is a little brighter,prints easier and flashes much fasterthan the rutland.


Thank you! If anybody else has any recommendations, I'd be glad to hear them.


----------



## printandprint (Sep 24, 2007)

rusty said:


> What ink do you use for a white underbase? Do you use a multipurpose white for all your whites, or white specially formulated for an underbase?
> 
> thanks,
> Rusty



5 different kinds of white. Underbase white (specifically sold as underbase), top coat white, and various other whites depending on cotton, poly, and such. 


Underbase ink does not contain any puff element, which my top coat ink does contain a tiny bit. (Entirely different than specialty puff ink)


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

printandprint said:


> 5 different kinds of white. Underbase white (specifically sold as underbase), top coat white, and various other whites depending on cotton, poly, and such.
> 
> Underbase ink does not contain any puff element, which my top coat ink does contain a tiny bit. (Entirely different than specialty puff ink)


So what are you using for your underbase?


----------



## printandprint (Sep 24, 2007)

rusty said:


> So what are you using for your underbase?



Oh yeah, sorry. The brand is One Stroke Ink.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

hey rusty how's it going. you still using that triangle ink?


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

oh ya i have used that ink before. the more you stroke it the creamier it gets. most of the time.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

buzzbox said:


> hey rusty how's it going. you still using that triangle ink?


Yes I am so far. I was just wondering what others are using. I talked to the rep at Graphic Soluions Group about their white inks and they said Phoenix white was the creamiest and easiest to push through high mesh counts. I didn't ask about it as an underbase white.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

oh ya, who did you talk to, i would like to have a chat with him. If you can give me the number that would help. one thing you have to keep in mind rusty, just because you sell screen printing products doesn't mean the ink company's will let you sell there product. so unfortunatley they push (i like that word) what they have.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

buzzbox said:


> oh ya, who did you talk to, i would like to have a chat with him. If you can give me the number that would help. one thing you have to keep in mind rusty, just because you sell screen printing products doesn't mean the ink company's will let you sell there product. so unfortunatley they push (i like that word) what they have.


Graphic Solutions Group is one of the largest screen printing suppliers in the world. They sell Triangle, Wilflex and International Coatings brand inks, so it's not like they are trying to push some low quality ink off on me. No, I'm not going to give you any names so that you can call and harass them with your wild opinions. If you want to talk to them, you could easily find their phone #.

Again, sorry, but I'm gonna believe my sources and my experience over what you say considering some of your posts I've read on here. They haven't earned you much credibility in my book.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

ya i hear you, there are more wood frames out there than metal, does that mean wood is better. The biggest print shops must be the best also, why would they be in business if they weren't.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

they sell sign making products, that is there main business


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

buzzbox said:


> they sell sign making products, that is there main business


You don't know what you are talking about. They've been selling screen printing supplies since the '50's when it was called "Texas Screen Process Supply Company" until it merged with it's sister sign company in 2001 under the name of Graphic Solutions Group.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

rusty are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

buzzbox said:


> rusty are you a guy or a girl?


I can't imagine why that would matter.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

you got fire like a woman.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

buzzbox said:


> you got fire like a woman.


You are a very strange person.


----------



## Adrenaline2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

I use a ink its called Ryopaue you can get it at www.silkscreeningsupplies.com and you dont have to use an underbase with it it covers really well and looks great


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm jumping in late to this thread but I wanted to share my opinion. The white I use is based on the job and the type of shirts.

For standard 100% cotton shirts I use Wilflex Bright Tiger. It's very creamy, VERY opaque and easy to use. It may cost a little more than some other brands, but to me it's worth it. On underbase whites I go between Wilflex White Buffalo and Bright Tiger. The Buffalo is made more as an underbase white (100% cotton) but the Tiger is optically brighter, so it depends on how much pop you want on the colors.

For 50/50 and Polyester I only use Wilflex PolyWhite. Aside from it's optical brightness as a white, this is a great white ink that gives very little bleed if any (on multiple washings) and can be used as an underbase white on 50/50 and polyester shirts as well. Then I just print standard colors over it. No problems ever. All my cutomers love it cause the places they used to go must use a standard white, so the prints look terrible but mine after multiple washes still hold up.

I have other opinions about inks, but like mothers say "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

union low-bleed diamond white is what i use for most applications unless i am printing on 100% then i use just my stock white which is buffalo white from wilflex


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

adawg2252 said:


> I'm jumping in late to this thread but I wanted to share my opinion. The white I use is based on the job and the type of shirts.
> 
> For standard 100% cotton shirts I use Wilflex Bright Tiger. It's very creamy, VERY opaque and easy to use. It may cost a little more than some other brands, but to me it's worth it. On underbase whites I go between Wilflex White Buffalo and Bright Tiger. The Buffalo is made more as an underbase white (100% cotton) but the Tiger is optically brighter, so it depends on how much pop you want on the colors.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried Triangle Phoenix White to see how it compares to the Wilflex?


----------



## starship coyote (Jan 24, 2011)

bright tiger is the way to go, in my opinion anyways


----------

